

This DIY Raspberry Pi Vintage Radio Pumps Out Google Music - autodan3
http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2013/06/this-diy-raspberry-pi-vintage-radio-pumps-out-google-music/

======
usujason
This is really cool. I've been looking for a fun Raspberry Pi project.

